# Custom Rods



## shamoo (Mar 2, 2008)

If I had $200.00 how much more would a custom made rod cost me? Some rods today are really nice, Dobyns, Powell, Kistler, how much more quality can a custom rod get? Just courious and while we're on the subject how many actually have one?


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2008)

Shamoo,
I have one. It was built on a Gloomis GLX Blank with the Guides, Color and handle I wanted. Some quality rod builders build the rods for specific reels, Line and technique, and thats what i wanted, and thats What I got. Would I buy another one.....Without a shadow of a doubt.


https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=96


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 2, 2008)

shamoo said:


> If I had $200.00 how much more would a custom made rod cost me? Some rods today are really nice, Dobyns, Powell, Kistler, how much more quality can a custom rod get? Just courious and while we're on the subject how many actually have one?



Depends on the level of rod you want! If you are buying a custom rod, you first need to do a little research on your own, figure out what you want, what all the names like modulus mean, and go into the deal with a good understanding of what you're after. 

Do an equal amount of time researching your builder. Buying a Loomis rod blank and building it exactly like the factory rod is NOT a custom rod. It's a Loomis built by some random guy. The idea behind a custom rod is to achieve something you can't get in a factory rod, such as lighter weight, different grip and or grip material, different guides, etc.

I have three, two for cranks, one for weightless worms. Will soon have a fourth, one for jerkbaits, and soon after that, a custom C-rig stick 


My advice would be to discover your need, then why you want a custom. If you want, say, a crank stick, there are many choices out there. I picked mine because I wanted it spiral wrapped, and light as a feather. Being a cranking stick, I used Fuji Alconite guides, which are a middle of the road guide, but were an acceptable weight, and hardness wasn't an issue, as co-polymer line doesn't abrade like braid. The spiral wrap helped to lessen the weight as well as the split grip.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, Mr. Jim how the heck did I miss that, thats an awsum setup after seeing this the wheels are starting to turn(ever so slowly) but they're turning. Mr. Jim and Mr. Sterling I will keep your wealth of knowledge with me if i decide to do this. Theres a guy down the road that builds custom rods, at least thats what it says on the sign on his mail box, plus my buddy builds rods. Thanks guys


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

I too really want a custom rod - I spoke with Mattman last fall about a custom noodle rod and I still have that in my mind.

Now I just need to sneak some money away from the boss so I can get my order in!

I opted for this rod as I cannot get what i want from the commercial rod factory


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 3, 2008)

i have 4 customs right now. a medium cranker, deep/rippin cranker, inshore saltwater jigging rod, and an all purpose/jerkbait rod. 
i have another in process, a senko/finesse special, and i will be starting the process on another one (swimbaitin) actually within a few days. 

i agree with sterling. 
the fun in a custom rod is getting it exactly how you want, and focussing the rod perfectly for the application. 
when i got each of mine, i researched the blanks extensively.and with the builder (Mattman) came to a decision about the right one for me that fit my application to a 't'. there are alot of design elements that go into creating a rod, which make it alot of fun, and very rewarding when you finally get to hold the rod that youve dreamt about for a long time.

as for the cost, it will all depend on the cost of your components and how much the builder decides he wants to build that rod. the better the components, the better the rod, the higher the cost..


----------



## Mattman (Mar 3, 2008)

Pricing structure varies from builder to builder. So my comments below are only referring to me...

I have a fairly complex Excel spread sheet set up. I pick my materials that are already loaded into a data base, estimate time of various tasks, etc. and it generates a price for me. I spent the first two years of my rod building life keeping close tabs on how long it took me to do various tasks so I have a very good idea how long it takes to lay out guides, glue up cork, wrap the guides, etc.

I don't mark materials up. In my opinion, you're paying me to build you a rod, not sell you materials. Marking materials up just makes the most expensive components more profitable. When I push high end components its because they are best for the build, not because I make more money on them. It is no harder to build with high end components than it is low end.

You can't buy a custom rod off Ebay or off a builders rod rack. That may be a hand crafted rod, but it is not a custom rod. Custom builders look at the angler, reel, line, lures, fishing conditions, etc to make a recommendation to the angler on what would be ideal for them. Custom builders don't use guide spacing charts and just plunk a purchased set of guides on the rod. They look at the blanks flex characteristics and use a static distribution test to determine the number of guides and the best guide placement. Custom builders don't buy pre made handle kits and slap them on the rod. Etc. A custom rod is designed with and for you.

The biggest group I do customs for are for guys who just can't find what they need of the rack. A Loomis Mag Bass rod that is 7'3". A Legend Elite C68MXF that is 2-pieces. A Loomis GLX SJ721 that is 6" longer...a 781. Even a Loomis BCR without the Recoil guides. Right now I'm stripping down to the naked blank and rebuilding two different Loomis GLX BCR rods. Loomis hasn't released the blanks to builders and while many love the rods, they hate the guides.

A basic build with Avid/Alconite level components is going to be in the mid $200 range. A build with GLX/titanium framed SiC guides and a bunch of bling is going to be in the mid $500 range. Its a wide range, but those two rods are worlds apart.

Its pretty easy to build something that's a big improvement in off the rack rods using components that aren't available on off the rack rods for $350.


----------



## little anth (Mar 3, 2008)

thats a sick combo jim


shamoo you need a "pimped out" slider rod :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 4, 2008)

I think your right little anth, if I can get little fuzzy dice hanging from the eyelets and a coon tail hanging from the handle, I'm ready to say pimp that rod. I'm seriously thinking of getting one and when the time comes Mattman will be the designer.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

About how much do those otter rods go for?


----------



## little anth (Mar 4, 2008)

lmao :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Mar 4, 2008)

slim357 said:


> About how much do those otter rods go for?






Mattman said:


> A basic build with Avid/Alconite level components is going to be in the mid $200 range. A build with GLX/titanium framed SiC guides and a bunch of bling is going to be in the mid $500 range. Its a wide range, but those two rods are worlds apart.
> 
> Its pretty easy to build something that's a big improvement in off the rack rods using components that aren't available on off the rack rods for $350.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

how did i miss that.


----------

